# Old Toyota truck, bad frame...



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

My 93 Toyota has a big hole rusted in the frame. The bracket that holds the spring broke off and the hole is right there. Lucky for me, I am at my summer job at the ranch where they will fix anything so they are going to patch it together for me. My question is...should I continue to use this truck, waiting the inevitable next rust hole? Should I figure on junking her? I have waaaay too much money in this thing, plus she only has 130,000 miles on it. Maybe I ought to find me a non-rusted one and swap motors? Just not sure what to do. Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd get it inspected really well so it won't break in half while you're driving dowm the road


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd fix it and drive it. 

You at least have the advantage of a full frame, verses a uni-body, that you can't always tell what rusting inside.

You'll sink yet more money, onto another "rust free" truck, that will likely have it's own set or problem$.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Some of the Toyota trucks were known for frame rust. Wasn't there a recall where Toyota bought some of the trucks? I'd pull the bed off and check it closely if you plan on keeping it. Wire brush it, fish plate and reinforce as necessary, then paint. Eastwood sells a number of products that deal with rust.

Patching one hole won't make it safe and keep it on the road. That hole is a wakeup call.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Check the rest of the frame very thoroughly. If that's the only lace that needs to be reinforced then do it, if it's bad in alot of other places you may need to think about another body.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Jena
I occasionally salvage a wrecked vehicle and I get good service from them. I have three trucks now that I salvaged. Frame modifications do not concern me. Here is an observation that I saw first hand. I had a large grain bin moved to my farm. It was partially disassembled and moved. the crew that was to reassemble the bin had an old large International truck with a crane mounted to lift the bin as it was assembled. On a Friday the crew started the grain bin task and about noon the truck engine failed big time. They left and were towing the crippled truck. On Monday they returned on schedule with the crane truck running
fine. I was puzzled as to how they could accomplish the work to be done to the truck so quickly. Come to find out, from the crane forward was a good running and identical truck to what they towed on Friday. All they did was to take a second truck and cut the frame in two behind the cab. Then they did the same thing to their non running trunk. They simply welded the good truck frame to the bad truck frame, did a little frame reinforcing and connected the brake lines and drive shaft plus some minor wiring and were back on the road. If you can located a, wrecked on the front, same model truck as yours you could do the same. I believe the salvage term for what you would need is a "rolling rearend". Make certain that you communicate where the frame needs to be cut.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Last year alot of hunting boards had a ton of guys w/ rusted frames on Tacomas. Toyota gave them extra incentives on a new truck plus KBB book for their old one... Some newer trucks received new frames under waranty...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I would have the entire frame thoroughly inspected . With the history of these trucks & their frame rust problems I wouldn't be surprised if it has more frame problems than just the one area . If it is just the one area a good welder could likely repair it .


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't sweat it. The Toyota recall was on 96 to 2000 trucks. But the frame repair on yours is easy. If you have handy guys and a welder. I did the same repair on a 92. I'll bet it rusted in the bend between the bed and cab and probably rusted the front spring hanger off. Did you stop driving it before you teashed the third member/ pumpkin/ rear differential? 
I repaired mine by making a template of the rusted frame section plus 6 extra inches each direction. Then I used 1/4 inch plate and sleeved the entire section. Then on mine I did the chevy half ton leaf spring swap. When it was done it rode and drive great. I even hauled a ton of sand several times. No problems. When you repair the frame clean it up with a wire brush or sand blast it. Then buy a Por15 kit and seal it. You are gonna be good to go for years. Probably won't spend $300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, that's what they did. It's fixed. They took that front spring hanger and welded it to the frame, then made a strap that spanned to where the frame was good and was also welded to the hanger I know that part is NOT going to break again....drives like a different truck. I AMAZED at the difference. 

I'm gonna keep her and drive her into the ground.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

The rear passenger hanger broke on my 94 Dodge 3500 company truck. I couldnt find oe locally. I have a welder on the truck. I picked it up with my forklift and used a pry bar to line it up. I bevelled it and putthe 7018 to it. 

Ive fixed several frames like that with section from another of just a new patch. We stretch truck frames all the time and shorten them to.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup, had the last 4' of rusted out frame on my F-150 cut off and welded a good frame from salvage yard in. Some guys are pretty good at it in this salty winter roads country.

Cost about $450 including the salvaged frame, cheaper than buying something else.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

People get real worried about frame rust. But it is a fairly easy thing to fix given a little time and proper tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Darren said:


> Some of the Toyota trucks were known for frame rust.


By some of them you mean all of them. They've always rusted and busted into two pieces it is just that people now expect their trucks not rust out under 100,000 miles. The problem is with the boxed frame. Toyota is not the only manufacturer that suffers from this, all Japanese trucks use boxed frames. It's plenty sturdy as long as nothing gets trapped inside. The trouble starts when dirt gets trapped inside along with moisture, add in some road salt and you're asking for problems. Domestic trucks use C-channel which while makes for a more flexy truck they don't rust out as quickly. 

I'd suggest drilling a drain hole on the lowest part of the frame now that it is repaired and stick a hose somewhere in the frame and clean it out every once in a while.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

There has been some discussion here in state about the use of liquid salt (calcium chloride used mostly on the primary state roads and I-95)
and auto/truck frames rusting out before their time.
The state claims its the cheap metal used in some of todays vehicles.
Probably a combination IMO.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

At the dogleg, between the cab and the bed? Btdt with Toyotas. When it finally starts coming through, the frame is thoroughly rotted away. Regardless of how big the patch is, it's not big enough.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

PhilJohnson said:


> By some of them you mean all of them.


I agree. 

Around here, when you hear someone talking about a Toyota truck, you always hear "How is the frame?".


----------

